# Comin' at ya, Stumpy..



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pens and pistolas took off from here yestidday in the care of TexasT..

Shoot me a PM on the damages on the Igloos and reels and we'll get the pot straight...

jim


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

woohoo!! Thanks Jim! we're almost complete on gifts and donations. We very much appreciate what your doing and the help from Texas T.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

While I gotcha, Roger...did ya score on the cases and slings...??


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks to the generosity of Charles Helm the gun cases are taken care of. Not sure about the slings - not on my list to obtain. you might send stumpy a pm and ask.
With the generous support of folks here providing monetary donations and with the awesome help of Federal/ATK ammunition - we've obtained 25 boxes of 30-06 ammunition at a rate you can't get anywhere. 
If I talk to George I'll ask him about the slings


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

waitng on a "call" now


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Two rough looking fellows dropped off a box before the Capitol police could run them off


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Two rough looking fellows dropped off a box before the Capitol police could run them off


Hey now....Charles resembles that remark. I don't. :slimer:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Hey now....Charles resembles that remark. I don't. :slimer:


put on those shorts again an "prance" by the mirror Why Charles even let you in the truck wearing "Daisy Dukes" is a mystery


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That Austin air really fogs your memory doesn't it. It smells like Bevo BS over there. I wore long shorts and had lunch with Daisy Duke.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> That Austin air really fogs your memory doesn't it. It smells like Bevo BS over there. I wore long shorts and had lunch with Daisy Duke.


LOL, I'm out of bullets so I owe you


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> put on those shorts again an "prance" by the mirror Why Charles even let you in the truck wearing "Daisy Dukes" is a mystery


i just threw up in my mouth......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> put on those shorts again an "prance" by the mirror Why Charles even let you in the truck wearing "Daisy Dukes" is a mystery


Whoa !!!!...Man..the thought of Tod in his Daisy Dukes is blood curdling !!

CHARLES...get the hell out of Travis County as soon as you can.. Sumthin in the water up there I'm thinkin'.. Shore hope this was a 'Day Trip'.. The thought of you two having to 'get a room' is SPOOKY !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(and thanks to both of you for being my 'personal UPS' )


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Whoa !!!!...Man..the thought of Tod in his Daisy Dukes is blood curdling !!
> 
> CHARLES...get the hell out of Travis County as soon as you can.. Sumthin in the water up there I'm thinkin'.. Shore hope this was a 'Day Trip'.. The thought of you two having to 'get a room' is SPOOKY !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (and thanks to both of you for being my 'personal UPS' )


I'm in therapy twice a week Jim, Dr says my chances a good after seeing Todd


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

State_Vet said:


> put on those shorts again an "prance" by the mirror Why Charles even let you in the truck wearing "Daisy Dukes" is a mystery





Too Tall said:


> That Austin air really fogs your memory doesn't it. It smells like Bevo BS over there. I wore long shorts and had lunch with Daisy Duke.





Titus Bass said:


> i just threw up in my mouth......





Tortuga said:


> Whoa !!!!...Man..the thought of Tod in his Daisy Dukes is blood curdling !!
> 
> CHARLES...get the hell out of Travis County as soon as you can.. Sumthin in the water up there I'm thinkin'.. Shore hope this was a 'Day Trip'.. The thought of you two having to 'get a room' is SPOOKY !!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (and thanks to both of you for being my 'personal UPS' )





State_Vet said:


> I'm in therapy twice a week Jim, Dr says my chances a good after seeing Todd


I don't even know what to say so ..........


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> I don't even know what to say so ..........


They are sniffing dried Bevo poo. Affects their brains. At least one admitted to getting treatment for his addiction.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I don't even know what to say so ..........


Me either... close your eyes quick Carol!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Me either... close your eyes quick Carol!


is that Indiana Jones?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

While it is very disturbing that Blake has my picture stored on his computer I would be more disturbed if I was sharing a trailer with him during deer season. Thankfully I am not. Check your six boys and sleep with one eye open. LMAO.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I'll sleep in the truck


----------

